# Reindeer/Wolf



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

*This prop was for a FLHaunters M&T. It was inspired by someone with the name of MONGER. I have no video yet but his head just moves from side to side. Hope ya like him.*


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

He looks great! Did you use a wolf form for the head or a mask? BTW, nice lookin guy with him!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

I used a mask, and that is marshall my cemetery security holding him! LOL


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That is so friggin sweet!
Amazing job!
Where did you get the mask for the dog and the guy???

Looks fantastic!
Great job!
.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome job. Looks great.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

fantastic! very The Howling


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

sweeeet looks real


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That Wolf/Dog is so cool! He looks almost real. A dark night, a little fog, and a growling soundtrack, that would scare the crap out of me!:devil:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Spider can you post a How-To for the wolf. He looks great.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Spider, Nice job!! That is going to be very scary on Halloween night.


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job Spider. Your demon hound from Hades is terrifying. Great work.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice work! I have 2 reindeer and I wanted to make a dog for my gravedigger, now I have some inspiration!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Cute puppy. Can I give him a cookie? Me likey him.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Seeing that thing in the dark and hearing a low growl will spook anybody! Great job.


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

*Thanks for the compliments everyone. I will be posting a how to soon. Both masks where purchased from Jekyll and Hyde Some of her stuff can be found on E-bay.*


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

AWESOME!! That think is great. Truly amazing! Boy you have been really busy lately!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

> This prop was for a FLHaunters M&T. It was inspired by someone with the name of MONGER. I have no video yet but his head just moves from side to side. Hope ya like


Very nice wolf. Here's a pic of the reindeer-based devil dog I made. I went for a mangy wrinkled skin look and added some LED eyes. Oh, he also wags his tail.


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Very cool, Octoberist. Mine has green L.E.D.s not as bright as red but hoping the suttle green color won't be seen right away maybe catch some people off guard. LOL


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice spider i want one-lol


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Spider... I said it once, and I'll say it again - I love it! And he looks right at home with Marshall (whom I also love!)


----------



## Zombie Manor (Sep 11, 2008)

octoberist said:


> Very nice wolf. Here's a pic of the reindeer-based devil dog I made. I went for a mangy wrinkled skin look and added some LED eyes. Oh, he also wags his tail.


That is awesome!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Zombie Manor said:


> That is awesome!


Thanks much. He was kind of hidden on the porch last year - I think I will give him a more prominent position this Halloween.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool...Spider
when my 2 reindeer break I want to do that too


----------

